# Audiowiedergabe auf Webseiten



## mikkele (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

ich habe eine Frage zur Audiowiedergabe auf Webseiten. Ich arbeite im Adobe Golive 6.0. Ich erstelle meine Site in statischen html-Seiten und möchte, dass die Musik im Loop zu hören ist. Wenn ich nun ein quicktime-Plug in oder ein Realplayer-Plug in verwende und über einen Menüpunkt auf eine andere Seite gehe, stoppt die Audiowiedergabe. Ich habe es auch mit Frames versucht, ohne Erfolg.

Freue mich über jeden Tip!

Danke und schöne Grüße
Mikkele


----------



## milo (29. Januar 2004)

*Flash Loop*

Hallo,
versuche Deinen Sound doch in Flash einzubauen. Dann kannst Du ihn problemlos loopen.
Gruß
Milo


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Januar 2004)

Mein Beileid zu Adobe Golive 

Die Plugins werden teilweise von Befehlen im Quelltext gesteuert, das geht auch mit loop, und anderen funktionen.


Bsp.:
http://gerl.org/realaudio.html

Google suchworte:
real audio loop embedded


----------

